# Odor Free, Perfect Hard Boiled Eggs



## fpmich

Ever notice how boiled eggs smell like sulfur when you cut them open, and a few hours after eating they smell like sulfur again? 

You all know what I mean.  Don't you?

I've tried many method of boiling eggs to get that dreaded gray/green/stinky ring to disappear.  Starting cold, starting room temp, shocking with ice water, etc.  Most all of the ways, I've tried failed, or only worked occasionally. 

*Here is a fool proof method, which has never failed to perform as promised for me.*

Use plenty of water.  Enough so that eggs will be covered by about 1 1/2 or 2 inches over their top.  I add an ounce or two of vinegar to water to quickly coagulate any leakage, in case I punctured the membrane inside.

*1.  Poke small hole in the large end of the eggs,* not the pointy end. Be careful not to puncture the membrane inside of the air pocket.

*2.  Bring water to roiling boil.   *Use a spoon or spider to lower eggs into water, trying to keep water still boiling hard.  Do the eggs in single layer.

*3.  Set timer for 6 minutes, *and leave water on high heat boiling away.

*4.  When timer goes off, turn off burner*, and *reset the timer for another 6 minutes*. Leave pan on same burner with heat off.

*5.  When 2nd timer is up, remove eggs and place on towel or cooling rack on counter.*   DO NOT put into cold water or crack shells.

     Let cool down to room temp on their own.   I usually peel at least one to eat, while still a bit warm.

*That's it!      Perfect hard boiled eggs!*

Not only will you have no ring or smell, they will be very easy to peel.  I've used fresh eggs from farm and they peel like they were a month old store bought.

*Here is the E-view! *    "E" because it's eggs and not Q'd.  LOL













Tack and Egg.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Jun 11, 2015


















Chick-Duck compare.JPG



__ fpmich
__ Jun 11, 2015


















No Ring Eggs-2.jpg



__ fpmich
__ Jun 12, 2015


----------



## crazymoon

FPM, Nice tips for a no stink egg!


----------



## fpmich

Thanks CrazyMoon.

I used this method a bunch of times before posting it.  I wanted to be sure it worked each and every time.  It does!

They are easier to peel while still a bit warm.  I just crack both ends, then roll on table and peel.  No water soak.


----------

